# First Fattie with Qview



## knifebld (May 12, 2014)

So decided to try out a couple of fatties for Saturday nights dinner...

Since I could not find a chubby at Costco or any other grocery store around, I mixed up ground beef with some ground pork, and a few spices.

Decided to go simple with some fresh spinach and provolone.













IMG_3918.JPG



__ knifebld
__ May 12, 2014






Next the bacon weave (which was a lot more simple then I thought it was going to be...













IMG_3919.JPG



__ knifebld
__ May 12, 2014






Wrapped those puppies up in some plastic wrap and chilled for a half hour (decide to freeze one).













IMG_3921.JPG



__ knifebld
__ May 12, 2014






Tossed them on the WSM with a sprinkle of Jeff's rub, smoked for three hours and voila!













IMG_3923.JPG



__ knifebld
__ May 12, 2014


















IMG_3924.JPG



__ knifebld
__ May 12, 2014


















IMG_3925.JPG



__ knifebld
__ May 12, 2014






It turned out quite tasty! I was surprised on how think or 'hard' the sausage turned out...was expecting it to be a little less 'compressed'. Also found that the inner part of the bacon weave was not totally cooked...was wondering if I should have tossed it on the grill for a few minutes??

Still everyone who had some absolutely loved it...a very big success!

Cheers


----------



## maxgunner (May 12, 2014)

How much sausage did you use?  Thick cut bacon, or regular?


----------



## so ms smoker (May 12, 2014)

Looks like it turned out very well! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 12, 2014)

Tasty looking fatty! Using thin cut bacon works best for getting the bacon cooked all the way through. You certainly could've hit it on the grill but that might have burnt the already crisp outside. Not sure why your meat would be hard unless it was maybe over cooked. We typically don't use pork and only use ground Chuck for our fatties. Wife won't eat pork. Always turn out meatloaf tender.


----------



## calivol (May 12, 2014)

They look amazing. One of the best weaves I've seen. I'd agree dirtsailor2003 about using thin sliced bacon. I've definitely had better luck with that. I'd also suggest adding fat (bacon or sausage grease) to the mix. Your typical store bought sausage will tend to dry out while you try and crisp the bacon. Just my two cents.


----------



## dreadylock (May 13, 2014)

that looks so good my wife ask me to try and make one

she sitting at work salivating


----------



## leah elisheva (May 13, 2014)

From the smooth roll to crispy skin and fabulous swirled log shot; you really nailed it out of the park! Great job! Impressively done! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knifebld (May 13, 2014)

So MS Smoker said:


> Looks like it turned out very well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! :)


So MS Smoker said:


> Looks like it turned out very well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! :)


dreadylock said:


> that looks so good my wife ask me to try and make one
> 
> she sitting at work salivating


Yeah my wife absolutely loved it, she was very surprised that I could actually make something like this. LOL


Leah Elisheva said:


> From the smooth roll to crispy skin and fabulous swirled log shot; you really nailed it out of the park! Great job! Impressively done! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah, this means a lot!!


----------



## knifebld (May 13, 2014)

MaxGunner said:


> How much sausage did you use?  Thick cut bacon, or regular?


Not really sure how much, but the sausage was about 1/2 an inch thick before I rolled it. Used regular cut bacon.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking fatty! Using thin cut bacon works best for getting the bacon cooked all the way through. You certainly could've hit it on the grill but that might have burnt the already crisp outside. Not sure why your meat would be hard unless it was maybe over cooked. We typically don't use pork and only use ground Chuck for our fatties. Wife won't eat pork. Always turn out meatloaf tender.


Thanks, will attempt the thin cut bacon the next time. I went to so many stores in an attempt to find a sausage chubby, but everyone looked at me as if I had three heads...so I just grabbed ground pork and beef and winged it. LOL

Maybe next time I will focus on finding a sausage recipe from scratch and play around with it.

Thanks for the help!


calivol said:


> They look amazing. One of the best weaves I've seen. I'd agree dirtsailor2003 about using thin sliced bacon. I've definitely had better luck with that. I'd also suggest adding fat (bacon or sausage grease) to the mix. Your typical store bought sausage will tend to dry out while you try and crisp the bacon. Just my two cents.


Thanks for the words of encouragement! Adding some fat would surely help, thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Not really sure how much, but the sausage was about 1/2 an inch thick before I rolled it. Used regular cut bacon.
> 
> Thanks, will attempt the thin cut bacon the next time. I went to so many stores in an attempt to find a sausage chubby, but everyone looked at me as if I had three heads...so I just grabbed ground pork and beef and winged it. LOL
> 
> ...


Here's a good breakfast sausage that would go great in a breakfast fatty:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83939/fassetts-breakfast-sausage-seasoning

We have Jimmy Dean brand sausage in chubs here in every store.


----------



## knifebld (May 13, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here's a good breakfast sausage that would go great in a breakfast fatty:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83939/fassetts-breakfast-sausage-seasoning
> 
> We have Jimmy Dean brand sausage in chubs here in every store.


Great thanks, a breakfast version would be awesome, gonna have to try this soon!


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 13, 2014)

First fatty? It doesn't show. You got skills. Looks outstanding.

Did the ground meat taste seasoned enough?

What temps have you smoked it at?


----------



## knifebld (May 13, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> First fatty? It doesn't show. You got skills. Looks outstanding.
> 
> Did the ground meat taste seasoned enough?
> 
> What temps have you smoked it at?


Thanks! Yes the seasoning was fantastic and I smoked at 230 for about 3 hours


----------



## maine yeti (May 15, 2014)

Looks so yummy, that weave is almost fake looking :biggrin: good job!!!


----------



## knifebld (May 16, 2014)

Maine Yeti said:


> Looks so yummy, that weave is almost fake looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Yeti :)


----------



## smoking pipes (May 17, 2014)

I agree about the awesome looking bacon weave. I would like to try one of these. How did you get the ends of the roll so tight? Is the bacon keeping the cheese from coming out?


----------



## knifebld (May 20, 2014)

Smoking Pipes said:


> I agree about the awesome looking bacon weave. I would like to try one of these. How did you get the ends of the roll so tight? Is the bacon keeping the cheese from coming out?


Thanks Pipes. It was the sausage closed at the end that kept the cheese in. I managed to get it tight on the ends by twisting the ends of the plastic wrap very tight then chilling for 20 minutes or so.

Cheers.


----------



## jp61 (May 20, 2014)

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 23, 2014)

These photos are really wonderful!!! Great job!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## urbotrimmm (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful Fatty and a great learning lesson!  Sausage normally will get firm when cooked.  Bet you can't wait to expound on the many different concoctions your mind can imagine.  MMMM-MMMMM!


----------



## loppy (May 31, 2014)

Nice looking like to try temp ?


----------



## knifebld (Jun 2, 2014)

urbotrimmm said:


> Beautiful Fatty and a great learning lesson!  Sausage normally will get firm when cooked.  Bet you can't wait to expound on the many different concoctions your mind can imagine.  MMMM-MMMMM!


You are absolutely right, I am definitely going with some thin sliced bacon, going to make the sausage much thinner too and get more of the cheese and veg in there...can't wait to try again!


loppy said:


> Nice looking like to try temp ?


Hi Loppy, not sure I understand the question...


----------



## featherbone (Jun 3, 2014)

WOW!  That really looks good!  I'm  new to this "Fattie " thing and wanting to try one or two very soon.  Just built me a UDS and already trying to wear it out, so mize well get some Fatties going!  Thanks!

Rick


----------



## knifebld (Jun 4, 2014)

Featherbone said:


> WOW!  That really looks good!  I'm  new to this "Fattie " thing and wanting to try one or two very soon.  Just built me a UDS and already trying to wear it out, so mize well get some Fatties going!  Thanks!
> 
> Rick


Thanks Rick, good luck I am sure it will turn out great! I look forward to your pics!


----------

